# Calling SFW.....



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Got nu boat issue bird graph freezes goes blank everytime i fire p main engine, removing graph and putting back in solves the issue...was hoping you might take a shot on trouble shooting...just as soon not take trip to dealer and waste fishing days


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Geez Bill, can't press the damn PM button??*

_Most _boat dealers are frig-gin MORONS when it comes to installing marine electronics, ask Dan - I had to remount one of his machines B/C _they _were so stupid.
:rant: :rant:
Plastic OR tin this time??

Sounds like the classic case of clipping into an existing wire @ the console and pulling B+ from there.
I would bet the [email protected] didn't run a heavy set (#14 plus) of wire directly to the battery - and when you hit the key the V+ drops to an unnaccptable level under say - 10-9.9VDC and the HB's CPU freaks out and locks.
If it's a combo - the GPS needs to be cut off from power when not in use and even a plain graph still pulls residual power when "off".
Best bet would be to get a large value filter capacitor (like the kind they use for stereo installations MINUS the $69 price tag) and put it as close to the machine as possible, they are about the size of a beer can and pretty heavy also - so it just can't be rolling around under the dash.....
Other wise get somebody that has a clue pull wires from one or your batteries (in the 12V system) and run some #12-14 (heavier if it's a long run) directly from the battery with a cut off switch close to the machine.
I think you still have my celly - so if you have specific questions, give a buzz - I am usually out from the shop @ 4PM and due to the nature of my gig, I am up @ 3AM. 
The sad part of this is "professionals" took your money and gave you an "amateur" installation_ at best_.
Lord I love hacks.....

:lol: 


RAS


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks robert heavier guage did the trick... Back in livonia plenty of grass,hedge and garden work to get done here..just finish removing fallentrees in north.....i'm thinking yarcraft tfx186 or lund pro v gl 186 for livonia... Which of the two do you like?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I can't post what a good fishin' buddy once said about one brand....

"Don't get a Lund, Lunds are for ****** !!"

:lol:

Get a Yarcraft - nice, solid boat.... :fish2:

Lund IMO are overpriced, and they are a good craft - but I feel the older ones are a LOT better'N today's boat builds.
Paul ought to show up cussing you out for not getting a Ranger any minute now!!

:evilsmile :16suspect :evilsmile

Glad your machine is working again!

:fish2:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Craft!!!!! :evilsmile


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

shametamer said:


> Thanks robert heavier guage did the trick... Back in livonia plenty of grass,hedge and garden work to get done here..just finish removing fallentrees in north.....i'm thinking yarcraft tfx186 or lund pro v gl 186 for livonia... Which of the two do you like?


Back in Livonia? When are we doing lunch you old curmudgeon?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ESOX said:


> Back in Livonia? When are we doing lunch you old curmudgeon?


Maybe Bill will hook me up with a Bimini???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ya just never know.... Or we can meet along 127 next month around the 17th or so.


----------

